# Truma cp plus programming



## mass59k (Jun 1, 2015)

Can anyone help me program correctly...have this in my Travano 59k
Wayne in Massachusetts


----------



## Just1Cuz (Jul 10, 2015)

Hello mass59k I hope you have found answers to your questions. For additional information on the operation of the Truma Combi CP plus digital control panel, you can try the the Truma simulator:
http://www.truma.com/cp-plus/ or review the manual: http://www.truma.net/downloadcenter/truma_cp_plus_operating_installation_us.pdf
Additionally, you can receive support directly from the Truma Service team at 1-855-558-7862.


----------

